# MINI lease



## ggoodloe (Dec 24, 2011)

My lease is about to expire and I plan to lease another MINI, maybe, a roadster. Anyone have any idea what the residual percent value and money factor is?


----------



## fahrhaus (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not sure of the september rates, but here are the August rates. These are for 15K/year, add 2% to residuals for 12K.

Good luck!


----------

